# SMK link universal remote?



## ticopowell (Jan 3, 2013)

Has anyone tried this one out? it seems like a good deal but I don't know if it is too good. $50 for a remote is a really inexpensive price so I don't know if it would work well or not. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

That does seem to be a good deal considering it will work with a PS3.


----------



## ticopowell (Jan 3, 2013)

I just found it on Amazon for $25, I might pick it up and see how well it works. Mixed reviews on Amazon for it so it might be a waste of money... I guess I'll see 

Sent from my awesome phone using HT Shack


----------

